

Today is the Ides of March - grellas
http://www.infoplease.com/spot/ides1.html

======
elliottkember
I have a weird tic where I double-click words on a page and select paragraphs
at random. This page, though, takes a double-click to mean "take me to a new
tab, and search for more stuff about this particular word".

It's something the NY Times does as well, and I don't like it very much. Does
anybody else notice this?

~~~
ascuttlefish
I have the same tic. It drives my boss crazy. I loathe the New York Times for
this. Very frustrating! I also tend to draw squares with my mouse on my
desktop. I don't know why.

~~~
xnxn
Huh, I do this as well. It bothers me a lot if the "wrong" UI element has
focus.

------
mattheww
Wikipedia paraphrasing of a related Shakespeare scene, which is one of my
favorite ways to remember an important lesson:

Caesar saw the seer and joked "Well, the Ides of March have come," to which
the seer replied "Ay, they have come, but they are not gone."

------
spudlyo
Interesting to know that the Ides of April is actually the 13th, which is too
bad, because it's my favorite way of referring to tax day. Although I am prone
to pedantry, I think I'll still keep referring to it that way.

------
javajones
Very informative, I had learned this long ago but had forgotten what "ides"
really meant.

------
sabat
Beware.

